# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή Δίλημμα

## georgallas

*
Αγαπητοι φίλοι, 

Δινω την ιο κατω αυγοτροφή : 
 red moist widden mollen !


EGGFOOD MOIST COLORANTE (10kg)

Complementary food with red factor 
Witte Molen Eggfood Red is developed especially for colour canaries. is With added amino acids to efficiently fulfil the protein demand. This eggfood can be directly provided, but also easily mixes with other sorts of eggfood or with for instance soakseed. This eggfood is also available without hemp seed.

Feeding instructions: 
Eggfood may be given all year round (in moderation), but especially in the breeding season (25% of the total daily food requirement). 

Composition:
Bakery products, sugar, oils & fats, cereals, seeds, minerals, vegetable(by)products, egg products, yeast.
Contains EU-permitted antioxidants and colorants

Analysis:
Crude protein: 12,0%
Crude Fat: 10,9%

Nutritional Additives:
Vit. A (retinyl acetate) 19.998 IE/kg
Vit. D3 (cholecalciferol) 1.999 IE/kg
Vit. E (dl-a-tocopheryl) 300 IE/kg
Vit. C (I-ascorbic acid) 750 mg/kg

Copper CU (II) Sulphate 0,03 mg/kg
Iron (FE) 0,6 mg/kg
Manganese (MN) 0,3 mg/kg
Zinc (ZN) 0,22 mg/kg


Preservability : 12 months 

Packaging : 10K

ΔΙΛΛΗΜΑ
απο οτι διαβαζω στις καλα μελετημενες αναφορες σας η πρωτεινή που περιέχει είναι λίγη 12%

Ειμαι στο εξης δίλημα έχω τουλαχιστον 2 κιλα στο ψυγειο witten mollen ! την οποια ξερουν τα πουλια μου αλλα σαφως δεν θα ειναι αρκετη η πρωτεινη για τον Φεβρουαρια που θα ξεκινησω αναπαραγωγη! κανουν πρωτα αυγα γυρω στις 22 Φευβρουαριου. Τι να κανω ; να ενυσχισο το μειγμα με σκονη ασπραδιου ωστε να αυξησω την προτεινη ; η να μπω στην διαδιαδικασια να φτιαξω δικη μου βασισμενη στις οδηγιες που εδωσες για απλη κοκκινη αυγοτροφη σε αλλο σας δημοσιευμα; πιο συγκεγκριμενα Αυγοτροφη χωρίς ψήσιμο, για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγoντα (red factor canaries) !

και παλι ευχαριστώ.
Γιώργος



*

----------


## jk21

Nαι σαφως για προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ειναι μικρο ποσοστο πρωτεινης (θα προτεινα το συμβατικο 16 με 17 % των περισσοτερων αυγοτροφων ) και για ταισμα νεοσσων ακομα λιγοτερο (θα προτεινα σαν συνολο μαζι με τυχον προσθηκη αυγου βραστου ή γενικα πρωτεινης ,να φτανει το 20 με 22 % ,που επειδη δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με ιθαγενη που αν δεν δουνε ταχυστη αναπτυξη τις πρωτες μερες ,ισως εγκαταλειψουν τα μικρα ,μπορει ανετα να ειναι το 20 % και οχι το 22 % ,αν το 22 % βγαινει πιο δυσκολα )


αυτο μπορει να γινει με τους εξης τροπους 


*η προσθηκη 15 % ασπραδιου σε σκονη* ,με 82 % πανω κατω πρωτεινη  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/124/2  ,θα σου φερει το ποσοστο συνολικης πρωτεινη  απο 12 % σε 22.5  % (αν θες σου δειχνω τον υπολογισμο ) 

Μπορεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο 

Αν δεν σε επηρεαζει το κοστος :  στο κιλο τροφης ειναι 150 γρ ασπραδι .Σκεψου οτι το κιλο σε πηγη πρωτων υλων ζαχαροπλαστικης,εχει συσκευασμενο γυρω στα 20 ευρω (αν δεν βρεις και εισαι αθηνα , μπορω με πμ να σε ενημερωσω που να βρεις ) ενω κυκλοφορει και σε μαγαζια με ειδη για πτηνα (ακριβοτερο και δεν ξερω αν προερχεται απο αυγα προς ανθρωπινη χρηση ) 

Αν με την προσθηκη του ,συνεχισει να ειναι αποδεκτη η αυγοτροφη  και συνεχισει να εχει την υγρασια που ειχε και πριν (σιγουρα θα στεγνωσει λιγο ,οποτε θελει μετα λιγο ψεκασμα με νερο και ανακατεμα ) 


*με προσθηκη φρεσκων ασπραδιων ή πληρους βραστου αυγου* στην αυγοτροφη σου .Ειναι δυσκολο να υπολογισω την πραγματικη προσθηκη πρωτεινης που κανουν ,αφου πρεπει να υπολογιστει η πρωτεινη που δινουν αφου τους αφαιρεθει η υγρασια .Κανονικα ενα αυγο δινει μονο 12.5 % πρωτεινη αλλα με 76 % υγρασια .Αφαιρωντας την υγρασια 100 γρ αυγου σε σκονη δινουν γυρω στο 48 % πρωτεινη .Αν επιλεξεις κατι τετοιο (που στην πραξη και χωρις υπολογισμους ,πολλοι εκτροφεις κανουν )θα ανεβει η πρωτεινη σου αρκετα ,αλλα και η υγρασια της τροφης και ισως λασπωσει .Σε ξηρου τυπου γινεται πιο ευκολα .Στην περιπτωση λοιπον αυτη ,θα εχεις αυξηση πρωτεινης αλλα και λιπαρων εκτος αν προσθεσεις μονο ασπραδια .Στην περιοδο ταισματος ,μην φοβηθεις τα λιπαρα .Στην προετοιμασια ,θελει προσοχη η προσθηκη και ισως κατι ενδιαμεσο (αυγα και ασπραδια μαζι ) ειναι κατι καλυτερο 


Απο κει και περα εγω θα σου προτεινα σταδιακη προσθηκη μιας συνταγης φτιαχτης αυγοτροφης (οχι μονο αυγοψωμου ... εχω και κατι πιο πρωτεινουχο στο νου μου ) ωστε να την συνηθισουν πρωτα τα πουλια ,αλλα μπορω να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος ,αν μου πεις σε τι επιπεδο βαφεις τα πουλια σου .... για προσωπικη χρηση και γουστο ή για κατεβασμα σε διαγωνισμο; εισαι οργανωμενος σε καποιο συλλογο; σε καθε περιπτωση οι αναγκες βαψιματος δεν ειναι ιδιες και μπορεις ειτε να κανεις κατι ηπιο εντελως φυσικο αλλα οχι για διαγωνισμο ,ειτε  κατι με προσθηκη μονο καθαρων συνθετικων χρωστικων αν θες να κατεβασεις πουλια σε διαγωνισμο και δεν θες να παρεκλινεις καθολου απο την περπατημενη ,ειτε να κανεις κατι ενδιαμεσο (σε ολα ή μερικα πουλια σου για δοκιμη ) με συνδιασμο πιο ηπιων δοσεων σε συνθετικες χρωστικες και φυσικων πηγων χρωστικων 

Μας λες και τα λεμε

----------


## georgallas

Φίλε Δημήτρη, 
Ευχαριστώ !!
Εχω αγοραμένο το *Manitoba ALBUME D'UOVO*

Ασπράδι αυγού με 78% πρωτείνη και 3,5% λιπαρά 

Θα χρησιμποποιησω αυτο για να το εμπλουτισω το υφισταμενο μειγμα πρεπει να βρω την αναλογια. Οταν το ξανα εκανα εχασε την υγροτητα του το μειγμα αρα θα χρειαστω λιγο νερο η ίσως χρησιμοποιησω τις περλες;
Οσον αφορα την ιδιοτητα μου ειμαι εκτροφεας κοκκινων καναρινιων στην Κύπρο πήρα φέτος για πρωτη φορά μέρος στον διαγωνισμό πήρα ενα πρώτο 88 σαν βαθμολογία σε ένα ρετ ιντενσιβ. 
Εχω στην κατοχη μου πολλα προιοντα της eassyyem πχ maske intenso, vital, breedy εχω και λιγο ρασκ της cede τα οποια πιστευω πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω σε μια δικης μου κατασκευης αυγοτροφης μετα απο προτασης σου! Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολυ για το ενδιαφερον. 
Γιώργος

----------


## mixalisss

Γιώργο δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι καλύτερο να βάζεις λίγο λάδι στην αυγοτροφη και όχι νερό... δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλά μου το έχουν πει. μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι με το νερό μπορεί και να μουχλιάσει το μιγμα.

----------


## jk21

oποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη ,αν δεχθει νερο και αυξηθει η υγρασια της ,μειωνεται αρκετα ο χρονος ζωης της και πρεπει να διατηρειται στο ψυγειο .Αν μιλαμε για ετοιμη ,στο ψυγειο ανετα διατηρειται επι 3 ημερο .Στην ταιστρα αλλαζει καθε μερα .Αν την παρατησουμε ,οχι μουχλα .... αρκουδες μπορει να βγουνε  ....

Φιλε μου Γεωργαλλα θα μπορουσες να μου πεις το μικρο σου ονομα ή ειναι αυτο; 

Μπορεις με μικρη αυξηση των λιπαρων ,να ξανααφρατεψεις το μιγμα με

5 ml στο κιλο αυγοτροφης 

Easyyem Breedy που απο οτι βρισκω ειναι  συνδιασμος απο   Καρδαμέλαιο,  σιτέλαιο, κανναβέλαιο , βιταμίνες  Α, Ε, ,Κ, Β, D  και  αμινοξέα.
breedy

και 

5 ml στο ιδιο κιλο αυγοτροφης 

vital που βλεπω οτι ειναι  έλαιοκαρυδιάς, σησαμέλαιο, ιχθυέλαιο, έλαιο ρυζιού, μαύροσπορέλαιο,λινέλαιο 

η δοσολογια τους ειναι 5 ml στο μισο κιλο ,αλλα αν βαλεις και τα δυο ,εισαι οκ στο κιλο


Αν τα δινεις ηδη με καποιο τροπο ,σιγουρα θα εχεις αποδοχη και σε αυτο που θα φτιαξεις με το επιπλεον ασπραδι 

Αν δεν τα εχεις δοκιμασει ,θα σου λεγα να κανεις  δοκιμη σε 100 gr αυγοτροφης με 15 gr ασπραδι σκονη και μισο ml απο το καθενα απο αυτα 

το αλλο που λες (maske intenso ) το βρισκω σαν δυο προιοντα ,το maske (  Εκχυλίσματα  καρότων, καλαμποκιού και  λουλουδιού  tagetes δηλαδη κατηφε )  και το intenso   ( ειναι εκχυλισμα λουτεινης απο κατηφε )

και τα δυο νομιζω μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις στα κοκκινα καναρινια σου ολο το χρονο και ειδικα πριν την γεννηση των αυγων ,αφου ενωσεις τα ζευγαρια ,αλλα και στο βαψιμο των νεοσσων και στην πτερορια τους 

Αυτο ειναι κοντρα σε οτι ισχυει στους παραδοσιακους εκτροφικους κυκλους για τα κοκκινα καναρινια ,αφου η κιτρινη λουτεινη ειναι κατι ασυμβιβαστο με την εκτροφη τους , ομως οπως θα εχεις δει εδω 


*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*


εχω σαφεστατα διαφορετικη γνωμη 

θα σου προτεινα επισης τη χρηση  

*Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα*




και δοκιμαστικα αν ηθελες ,σε καποια απο τα ζευγαρια σου να κανεις χρηση αυτων με την μιση ποσοτητα κανθαξανθινης που βαφεις συνηθως ,για να δεις αποτελεσματα 

Οταν τελειωσεις την ετοιμη ή προς το τελος της ,τα ξαναλεμε αν θες να δοκιμασεις και καποια φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη 


Ασχετα απο την αυγοτροφη ,δινε πολυ συχνα στα πουλια σου  Αγκαθι Μαριας ,που ειναι φαρμακο για το συκωτι 



και ακομα καλυτερα εκχυλισμα του (milkthistle ) μη αλκοολουχο

Εκει κατω το milkthistle liquid της nature's plus κυκλοφορει;

----------


## georgallas

Δημητρη,
Καλημέρα Δεδομένο οτι την αυγοτροφη την δινω με τις περλες πόσο ασπραδι (Ασπράδι αυγού με 78% πρωτείνη και 3,5% λιπαρά   :winky:  αυγου να δωσω για καθε 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφής 

Το μικρό μου όνομα είναι Γιώργος
ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

για να στο υπολογισω ,πρεπει να μου πεις ποσα γρ περλες (πριν προσθεσεις νερο )  βαζεις σε ποσα γρ της συγκεκριμενης αυγοτροφης

----------


## georgallas

> για να στο υπολογισω ,πρεπει να μου πεις ποσα γρ περλες (πριν προσθεσεις νερο )  βαζεις σε ποσα γρ της συγκεκριμενης αυγοτροφης


βαζω 35 γραμμάρια ! 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

στο κιλο αυγοτροφης ;

----------


## georgallas

οχι στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης !
Γιωργος

----------


## jk21

η πρωτεινη με την προσθηκη 35 γρ περλων που εχουν 16 % πρωτεινη  ,παει απο 12 % σε 13 % 

με προσθηκη 14 % ασπραδιου σε σκονη (140 γρ ασπραδιου  στο κιλο αυγοτροφης και στα 350 γρ περλας στεγνης )

το μιγμα παει απο 13 σε 20.9 % πρωτεινη  . Μια χαρα ειναι και κει .Με 15 % θα σου βγει λιγο πιο πανω απο οτι οταν το προσθετες σε σκετη αυγοτροφη

----------


## georgallas

> oποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη ,αν δεχθει νερο και αυξηθει η υγρασια της ,μειωνεται αρκετα ο χρονος ζωης της και πρεπει να διατηρειται στο ψυγειο .Αν μιλαμε για ετοιμη ,στο ψυγειο ανετα διατηρειται επι 3 ημερο .Στην ταιστρα αλλαζει καθε μερα .Αν την παρατησουμε ,οχι μουχλα .... αρκουδες μπορει να βγουνε  ....
> 
> Φιλε μου Γεωργαλλα θα μπορουσες να μου πεις το μικρο σου ονομα ή ειναι αυτο; 
> 
> Μπορεις με μικρη αυξηση των λιπαρων ,να ξανααφρατεψεις το μιγμα με
> 
> 5 ml στο κιλο αυγοτροφης 
> 
> Easyyem Breedy που απο οτι βρισκω ειναι  συνδιασμος απο   Καρδαμέλαιο,  σιτέλαιο, κανναβέλαιο , βιταμίνες  Α, Ε, ,Κ, Β, D  και  αμινοξέα.
> ...


Δινω το origa της eassyem που περιέχει milkthistle αλλά και το Hepacur περιέχει milkthistle όπως και το manitoba silysan 60. ευχαριστώ που τα επισημάνεις και επιβεβαιώνω οτι είμαι στην σωστή πορεία .

Γιώργος

----------


## georgallas

καλημέρα σε όλους,
Χρόνια πολλά !
Είμαι δυο μήνες πριν την έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου ξεκινάν 22 Φεβρουάριου κτίσιμο φωλιά! Έχω μικρή κλούβα με 16 πουλιά. Να κάνω στα πουλιά διαιτα ? δηλαδή να μειώσω την αυγοτροφή σε 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα και τέσσερις συνεχόμενες χωρείς τροφή. 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Xωρις τα ελαια της easyyem που λες να προσθεσεις ,η αυγοτροφη που δινεις ειτε οι περλες ,εχουν λιπαρα γυρω στο 10 % και σιγουρα το μιγμα σπορων σου ,ειναι πιο λιπαρο .Με τα ελαια μαζι ,δεν νομιζω να ξεπερασει το ποσοστο λιπαρων του μιγματος σου ,αλλα σιγουρα θα το φτασει ,οχι ομως πολυ υψηλα .Αρα δεν ειναι η αυγοτροφη αυτη καθαυτη που ισως σου παχυνει τα πουλια ή θα τα παχυνει περισσοτερο ,αν ηδη αυτο συμβαινει σε καποια ,αλλα η ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης και μιγματος που τρωνε σε μια μερα και η ελλειψη τροφων οπως τα χορταρικα ,που λογω των φυτικων ινων που περιεχουν και διογκωνονται απο το νερο στο εσωτερικο του πουλιου ,δινουν αισθημα πληροτητας στο στομαχι και μειωνουν την αναγκη για συνεχη ληψη τροφης ,οποτε εμμεσα βοηθουν στη διαιτα ,αφου παραλληλα ειναι χαμηλα θερμιδικα .Παραλληλα οι φυτικες ινες εχουν την ιδιοτητα να αρπαζουν τα λιπαρα πανω τους και να τα αποβαλλουν πιο γρηγορα με την κουτσουλια ,πριν προλαβουν να απορροφηθουν ολα απο τον οργανισμο 


αρα 

ελεγχεις ολα τα πουλια ,αν εχουν και ποσο εντονο λιπος .Ειδικα τα αρσενικα .Στα θηλυκα το ηπιο λιγος πριν την αναπαραγωγη ειναι αποδεκτο .Το πολυ σε καμμια περιπτωση 

μας λες ποσο μιγμα σπορων δινεις ανα πουλι ανα ημερα και για ποσες μερες μιγμα βαζεις ,οπως επισης αν προσθετεις επιπλεον ,πριν ληξουν αυτες οι μερες

μας λες τις αντιστοιχες ποσοτητες για αυγοτροφη που ηδη δινεις και ποσες μερες ανα βδομαδα

μας λες αν δινεις χορταρικα και ποσο συχνα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.  Μέχρι πέρσι έφτιαχνα δική μου αυγοτροφή ή αναμηγμια ξηρή με κους κους και πολυβιταμινες.  Λόγο χρόνου φέτος θα αναγκαστώ να βάλω έτοιμη του μαλακή του εμπορίου για τις πρώτες μέρες και έπειτα θα βάζω αυτή που φτιάχνω.  Θα βάζω την orlux  gold patte. Το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης είναι 16%. Πιστεύεται θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσω κάποια πολυβιταμίνη στην αυγοτροφή;

----------


## georgallas

ΟΚ 
Δινω την :
GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)
http://garvo.nl/html/voer/foto/5371.jpg
τα πουλιά θα γίνουν 19 από αύριο εχω καινούργια παραλαβή! 
χρειάζομαι  περίπου 100 γραμμάρια την ημερά !
και δινω περίπου 70 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφη την ημερά. 
δινω μπρόκολο τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα !

Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα  αν δεν δινεις προσθετο αυγο , για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων η πρωτεινη ειδικα τις πρωτες μερες ειναι λιγη .Οχι οτι δεν θα μεγαλωσει καναρινια ,αλλα οχι με τον ρυθμο αναπτυξης που πρεπει και σιγουρα πρεπει να δινεις ενισχυμενο μιγμα σπορων ,με πρωτεινουχους πολυ ισχυρους σε απαραιτητα αμινοξεα (λυσινη κυριως ) ,τον εξης ενα δηλαδη ... Κανναβουρι ! Αν δινεις προσθετο αυγο βρασμενο καθε μερα ,εισαι οκ (ως προς τα ποσοστα πρωτεινης ) 

Γιωργο αν μιλαμε για προετοιμασια και οχι ταισμα νεοσσων ,η ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης που αναφερεις ειναι καπως αυξημενη ανα πουλι .Σχεδον 5 γρ  οταν πανω κατω ειναι τοσο το συνολο της τροφης μαζι με την ποσοτητα εσωτερικης υγρασιας των τροφων .Υποθετω θα τρωνε τουλαχιστον 1 κουταλι του γλ σπορους ,δηλαδη αλλα τοσα γραμμαρια .... 
Θα ελεγα να δινεις τη μιση αυγοτροφη ,ολα ομως θα μετρηθουν σε πραγματικες συνθηκες ,αν κανεις ελεγχο των κοιλιων των πουλιων 

Λειπει ομως το σημαντικοτερο στοιχειο ,δηλαδη η ποσοτητα σπορων που δινεις,καθε ποσο την αλλαζεις και αν προσθετεις μιγμα αν μενουν μονο αμυλουχοι στην ταιστρα ΄ή βγαζεις οτι εμεινε και βαζεις ξανα πληρες με λιπαρους μεσα της 

Λαχανικα δεν δινεις ουτε πολλες μερες ,ουτε λιγες και για το μεσο ορο των εκτροφεων ,μαλλον επαρκης ,αν και προσωπικα θα σου συστηνα αυξηση σταδιακα τουλαχιστον στις 5 μερες και παροχη ποικιλιας και οχι μονο μπροκολο γιατι δεν αν και πληρως απαραιτητο σε διατροφη ανθρωπων και πουλιων ,οπως σε ολα ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ ,ετσι και σε αυτο .... οπως σε ολα τα ειδη της οικογενειας brassica εχει και αυτο ουσιες που σε ποσοτητα μπορει να επηρεασουν το θυρεοειδη  .Σιγουρα 3 φορες δεν επηρεαζει παντως ! Μην ανησυχεις .Στο λεω μην τυχον επιλεξεις να δωσεις περισσοτερες μερες λαχανικα ,χωρις ομως να δωσεις κατι αλλο

----------


## georgallas

Δημήτρη,
Βάζω λίγη ποσότητας του μείγματος σπόρων στην τα'ιστρα και προσπαθώ να εξαντληθεί όλο και μετά να προσθέσω καινούργιο !
ποια άλλα λαχανικά μπορώ να δωσω ;
ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

αυτο το λιγο ,ποσο ειναι ,για ποσες μερες για τα 16 πουλια που ειχες;


*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## georgallas

αυτο που εννοω είναι οτι τα 100 γραμμαρια τα δινω σιγα σιγα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας. Δηλαδή βάζω λιγη τροφή μεσα στην ταιστρα οταν εξαντληθη τελείως αντικαθιστώ απο το υπολοιπω των 100 γραμμαρια που έχω αρχίσει να δίνω. αυτο γίνεται τρεις φορές κατα την διαρκεια της μέρας.

----------


## jk21

> τα πουλιά θα γίνουν 19 από αύριο εχω καινούργια παραλαβή! 
> χρειάζομαι  περίπου 100 γραμμάρια την ημερά !
> και δινω περίπου 70 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφη την ημερά. 
> 
> Γιώργος


α τωρα καταλαβα ... νομιζα οτι εδινες 70 γρ αυγοτροφη για τα 16 και θα το πηγαινες στα 100 για τα 19 και δεν ειχες γραψει για ποσοτητα σπορων 

σε αυτη την ποσοτητα που λες ,λογικα δεν θα εχεις σοβαρα προβληματα ,αλλα να κανεις ελεγχο τις κοιλιες ,γιατι καποια πουλια που ειναι κυριαρχα στο κοπαδι ,ισως ειναι βουλημικα και τρωνε περισσοτερο

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να δίνω αυγό γιατί θα αναχωρώ από το σπίτι πριν να μπαίνω στα πουλιά και θα επιστρέφω μετά της 2 και κάποιες μέρες μετά της 3. Η τροφή που δίνω είναι η verse le laga prestige no rape. Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημενος αλλά επειδή βλέπω τα πουλιά μου να παχαίνουν άρχισα να την αραιωνω με κεχρί γιατί σύντομα θα αρχίσω να δίνω αυγοτροφή. Πόσο καναβουρι πρέπει να προσθέσω;  όταν χωρισω τα πουλιά απο τους γονείς θα παρέχω στα πουλιά την έτοιμη αυγοτροφή αλλά και μικρές ποσότητες από την δική μου αυγοτροφή για να καταναλώνετε γρήγορα.  Την αυγοτροφή θα την ενισχύσω με κάποια πολυβιταμίνη.  Δεν αποφάσισα ακόμα με ποία.  Αν υπαρχή κάποια πρόταση ευχάριστος να την ακούσω.

----------


## jk21

Tην orlux την εχεις ηδη αγορασει ;  

Βρισκεις εκει κατω καποια απο τις εταιριες easyyem ,lus; εχουν αυγοτροφες με 20 εως 22 % πρωτεινη 

αν οχι ,βρισκεις εκει σκονη αυγου; 

αν τιποτα απο τα παραπανω δεν ειναι εφικτα  ,τοτε στους νεοσσους ,προσθεσε στο μιγμα σπορων  στο 1 κιλο , 350 γρ κεχρι και 150 γρ κανναβουρι 

Πολυβιταμινη οποιαδοποτε εχει αυξημενη A ,D3, E ,B6,B12 και απο αμινοξεα  Λυσινη (αν γινεται και μεθειονινη ,αργινινη ) .Αλλα πολυβιταμινες αλλαζουμε καθε μερα στο νερο !!! αν εννοεις στην αυγοτροφη ,τοτε για να τις απλωσεις ομοιομορφα ,πρεπει να διαλυθουν πρωτα σε νερο και η υγρασια στην αυγοτροφη ,ακομα και σε ετοιμη ,την κανει να θελει υποχρεωτικα καθημερινη αλλαγη 

Αφησα μεχρι στιγμης το θεμα κοινο και για των δυο σας τα ερωτηματα ,γιατι αφορουν αυγοτροφη και την πρωτεινη της .Αν επεκταθουμε περισσοτερο και σε αλλα θεματα ,ισως να πρεπει να χωριστει

----------


## georgallas

καλησπερα,

Η αυγοτροφη αντεχει στο ψυχειο για 3 μέρες, ή όλα τα συστατικα απο βιταμινες χάνονται ?

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καθε τροφη που εκτειθεται στον αερα ,σταδιακα χανει τη θρεπτικη αξια της .Αν ειναι σε υγρο περιβαλλον ,αλλοιωνεται πιο γρηγορα .Αν βαλεις περλες σιγουρα η αλλοιωση θα ειναι πιο γρηγορη .Στο ψυγειο λιγο πιο αργα ,αλλα και κει αλλοιωνεται .Σκετη θα αλλοιωθει πολυ πιο αργα στα περισσοτερα θρεπτικα της στοιχεια (εννοω χωρις προσθεση υγρασιας σε αυτη ) αλλα η εκθεση στον αερα ταγγιζει και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ,ακομα και στο ψυγειο (εκει λιγοτερο αν ειναι κλειστη σε δοχειο ) .Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τις φτιαχτες

επιφυλλασομαι για τυχον υπαρξη συντηριτικων στις ετοιμες .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,απο την μια εχεις το αρνητικο της υπαρξης τους ,απο την αλλη το θετικο της διατηρησης της τροφης περισσοτερο χρονο

ενα παντως ειναι σιγουρο .Αγνη αυγοτροφη ,δεν διατηρει αν ανοιχτει ,για καιρο οσα θρεπτικα στοιχεια αναφερει (καποια απο αυτα πχ τα λιπαρα οξεα και βιταμινες λιποδιαλυτες με την εκθεση σε φως ,αερα ,σιγουρα αλλοιωνονται σταδιακα )

----------


## georgallas

Δημητρη,
Αμαν ! εχω άνοιξη την witten mollen εδω και 6 μηνες και την τοποθετησα μεσα σε κλειστο δοχείο, και την διατηρω στο ψυγειο!!!
αντιλαμβανωμε με αυτα που λες θα ειναι εντελως χωρις ΧΡΗΣΗ!!
Γιωργος

----------


## jk21

κλειστο δοχειο ... σωστη κινηση

εντος ψυγειου .... σωστη κινηση 

αν εννοεις οτι δεν την εχεις κανει χρηση και την ανοιξες χωρις λογο νωριτερα ,ε ... λαθος κινηση 

απο κει και περα,αν δεν την ανοιγες τοτε θα την ανοιγες τωρα ... ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα την τελειωνες αμεσως ,οποτε η οποια μειωση θρεπτικης αξιας ειναι δεδομενη σταδιακα σε καθε αυγοτροφη .... εκτος αν εχει μεσα της συντηριτικα ..... εχουν; δεν ξερω ... εδω δεν ξερω τι ειναι σε καθε μια τα προιοντα αρτοποιιας ....

απο κει και περα ,θα μπορουσες να επικοινωνησεις με την αντιπροσωπεια ή και με την ιδια την εταιρια και να σου διαψευσουν οσα υποστηριζω .Θα ηθελα σε αυτη την περιπτωση να σου δικαιολογησουν ,εκτος των αμινοξεων που αλλοιωνονται ελαχιστα ,πως δεν αλλοιωνονται οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες με την επαφη τους με τον αερα και πως δεν αλλοιωνονται τα λιπαρα οξεα τους  ,οταν η πιο συνηθης συσκευασια ω3 συμπληρωματων ,ειναι η μαλακη σκουρα καψουλα που εχει μεσα το ελαιο ,για να μην αλλοιωνεται απο φως και αερα 

http://www.mednutrition.gr/printpdf/14362

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη στο μείγμα των σπόρων μου θα προσθέσω 350 γρ κέχρι από τώρα και σε ένα μήνα που θα ξεκινήσω την προετοιμασία για ζευγάρωμα θα προσθέσω και καναβουρι.  Με αυτά θα είμαι εντάξει ή θα πρέπει να ενισχύσω και την αυγοτροφή.  Δεν αγόρασα ακόμα την αυγοτροφή.  Την lus από ότι ξέρω την φέρνουν αλλά πρέπει να δω και το κόστος.  Από ότι άκουσα το κόστος είναι 40% ακριβότερη από την orlux.

----------


## jk21

για καναρινια πιστευω θα εισαι οκ .για να πετυχεις ομως την πρωτεινη που θες ,θα εχεις δωσει και πολλα λιπαρα ,γιατι το κανναβουρι δεν ειναι χαμηλος σε λιπαρα σπορος

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ok. Πρώτο θα μιλήσω με ένα φίλο που φέρνει την lus να μάθω τιμές.  Στην Κύπρο μίλησα με πολλούς εκτροφείς και κανένας δεν την δοκίμασε. Άρχισα να δίνω ξανά κλωνάρια από βασιλικό, ρίγανη και θυμάρι. 
Μία ερώτηση την τροφή με το κέχρι και το καναβουρι την ενισχυουμε. Οι γονείς τα νεογέννητα όμως τα ταΐζουν αυγοτροφή κυρίως. Πως θα παίρνουν τις πρωτεΐνες που χρειάζονται? 
Όταν τα πουλιά μπουν στις κλούβες περίπου σε ηλικία 40-50 ημερών θα τους έχω λίγη έτοιμη αυγοτροφή αλλά καθημερινά θα τους προσθέτω την δική μου αυγοτροφή με βλαστημένους σπόρους που θα τους δίνουν όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία.

----------


## jk21

Αν οι γονεις δεν ταιζουν σπορους και κυριως κανναβουρι ,απλα θα παιρνουν μειωμενη αλλα οχι μηδενικη πρωτεινη .Δεν μεγαλωνουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι στον κοσμο (οταν ειναι παιδια ) με τις καλυτερες διατροφικες συνθηκες ,αλλα μεγαλωνουν ... 

το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ανθρωπος αν δει τα παιδια του να αναπτυσσονται με γρηγορο ρυθμο και επαρκως,αν δεν εχει τροπο να τα βοηθησει περισσοτερο ,δεν θα τα σκοτωσει ,δεν θα σταματησει να τα ταιζει εστω και με υποδιαιστερη τροφη 

το ιδιο στατιστικα κανουν και τα καναρινια ,εκτος αν εχουμε ακραιες περιπτωσεις υπαναπτυκτων νεοσσων ,γιατι δεν εχουν εντονο το ενστικτο της βελτιωσης του ειδους οπως τα ιθαγενη αλλα και αυτα καποιες φορες εμφανως το εχουν  ...

τα ιθαγενη ομως αν στις πρωτες μερες δεν δουν μικρα να αναπτυσσονται γρηγορα και να ζητουν με δυναμη την τροφη τους ,συχνοτατα τα εγκαταλειπουν ....

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες.  Προσωπικά τα πουλιά μου τρώνε πάρα πολύ αυτή την τροφή σε σχέση με άλλες που έφτασαν στο σημείο να είναι παχουλα. Ελπίζω τώρα με την προσθήκη περισσότερης ποσότητας κέχρι να αρχίσουν να χάνουν λίπος.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλας για το μιγμα σπορων ,ακομα και με κεχρι αν δινουμε ελευθερα να τρωνε οσο θελουν ,δεν προκειται να αδυνατιζουν .Επισης δεν ξερω πουλι να μην τσακιζει το νιζερ ,ομως ειναι ο υποδιαιστερος σπορος του μιγματος με οχι καλης ποιοτητας αμινοξεα και καθολου ω3 .Οπως και στους ανθρωπους ,οτι πιο νοστιμο ,δεν ειναι και το ιδανικο

----------


## georgallas

Καλησπέρα, 
Μετά απο ολα που έχω διαβάσει νομίζω οτι είμαι έτοιμος για να μπω στην διαδικασία να ξεκινήσω να κάνω την δική μου αυγοτροφή!
Θα την ξεκινησω παραλληλα με την άλλη για να συνηθίσου τα πουλιά μου.
Δημήτρη είμαι όλως αυτια για την εισηγηση σου είναι ευκαιρία τώρα που είναι και διακοπές για να ψωνίσω τα κατάλληλα προιόντα

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

*εχει απο πανευηκολες ,εως ευκολες εδω 


Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*αλλα για μενα η κορυφαια ειναι αυτη εδω του Δημητρη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*δες την συνοψη της ,στις διαφορες εκδοχες της ,στο ποστ  66 και σχετικο βιντεο

----------


## georgallas

> Δημήτρη στο μείγμα των σπόρων μου θα προσθέσω 350 γρ κέχρι από τώρα και σε ένα μήνα που θα ξεκινήσω την προετοιμασία για ζευγάρωμα θα προσθέσω και καναβουρι.  Με αυτά θα είμαι εντάξει ή θα πρέπει να ενισχύσω και την αυγοτροφή.  Δεν αγόρασα ακόμα την αυγοτροφή.  Την lus από ότι ξέρω την φέρνουν αλλά πρέπει να δω και το κόστος.  Από ότι άκουσα το κόστος είναι 40% ακριβότερη από την orlux.


φίλε την lus την πουλουν μεταξυ 32 και 36 ευρω τα 5 κιλα εδω στη λεμεσό.

----------


## an.nicolaou

Αν η τιμή είναι εκεί τότε δεν τίθεται θέμα αγοράς.  Να φτιάξω τι δική μου και να την βάζω το απόγευμα και να την αφαιρώ την επομένη δεν γίνεται θα έχει σκληρύνει και μπορεί και να χαλάσει.  Αρα συνεχίζω το ψάξιμο και τον προβληματισμο.

----------


## jk21

πληροφοριακα η πιο πανω συνταγη που παρεθεσα ,ανετα κραταει μια μερα στην ταιστρα  .το καλοκαιρι καλα ειναι βεβαια αν οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι πανω απο 30 ,να γινεται πιο συχνα ,απλα τοτε με τα μικρα .δεν προλαβαινεις να βαλεις και .... την ψαχνεις ....

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη η αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω έχει τα ακόλουθα
1 αυγό βραστό
100 γρ βρώμη αλεσμενη
Βασιλικο
Θυμάρι
Ρίγανη
μέλη διαλυτο σε νερό (προαιρετικά)
Ασβέστιο (σουπιοκοκκαλο ή έτοιμο εμποριου)
Ίσως κάποια πολυβιταμίνη. 
Μετά τις 40 μέρες βλαστημένους σπόρους. 
Αυτή η αυγοτροφή είναι πιο ανθεκτική?

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ η παρουσια βοτανων οπως ο βασιλικος ,η ριγανη και το θυμαρι ,δρα ανασταλτικα στην αλλοιωση ,αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω κατι αν δεν το κανω στην πραξη εγω ο ιδιος .Σιγουρα με την προσθηκη των φυτρων η αλλαγη παντως πρεπει να ειναι συχνη

----------


## an.nicolaou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη.  Το πιθανότερο θα τοποθετώ στα πουλιά τις πρώτες μέρες μια έτοιμη αυγοτροφή και μετά θα συνεχίζω με την δική μου.

----------


## georgallas

> *εχει απο πανευηκολες ,εως ευκολες εδω 
> 
> 
> Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*αλλα για μενα η κορυφαια ειναι αυτη εδω του Δημητρη 
> 
> *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*δες την συνοψη της ,στις διαφορες εκδοχες της ,στο ποστ  66 και σχετικο βιντεο


Δημήτρη η αυγοτροφη που εισηγηθηκες χωρις ψησιμο κοκκινα καναρινια  για τα με φυσικα προϊόντα ποσο κρατει;

----------


## jk21

οτι εχει βραστο αυγο μεσα ,3 μερες για να ειναι σιγουρα οκ (στο ψυγειο ) .Για περισσοτερο διαστημα καταψυξη 

στην ταιστρα μεχρι μια μερα φυσικα

----------


## georgallas

> α τωρα καταλαβα ... νομιζα οτι εδινες 70 γρ αυγοτροφη για τα 16 και θα το πηγαινες στα 100 για τα 19 και δεν ειχες γραψει για ποσοτητα σπορων 
> 
> σε αυτη την ποσοτητα που λες ,λογικα δεν θα εχεις σοβαρα προβληματα ,αλλα να κανεις ελεγχο τις κοιλιες ,γιατι καποια πουλια που ειναι κυριαρχα στο κοπαδι ,ισως ειναι βουλημικα και τρωνε περισσοτερο


Δημήτρη καλησπέρα,
σιγα σιγα μπαίνω σε περιοδο προετοιμασιας 22 Φεβρουαρίου συνήθως έχω τα πρώτα αυγά. Πόσο θα αυξησω το ποσοστό της πρωτείνης στην αυγοτροφή; έχω και στην κατοχή μου το opti breed!*roduct presentation*


Complementary feed for birds. *Oropharma Opti-Breed* is a well-balanced blend of amino acids, vitamins, minerals, trace elements, Florastimul® and L-carnitine. This dietary supplement is administrated for good growth, optimal skeletal formation, good egg shell formation and perfect skin and feather structure. *Opti-Breed* supports general health and productivity and contains all the components your birds need for a good development. Adding *Opti-Breed* to your own eggfood blends ensures optimal breeding and growth. Florastimul® is a prebiotic, feed for good bacteria in the intestines. It supports the quality of the intestinal flora and ensures a good digestion. L-carnitine supports the growth of the chicks. L-carnitine also supports fat combustion, which results in greater availability of energy for physical exertion.


*Directions for use*


2 level measures (= 8 g) of *Opti-Breed* per 100 g of Orlux eggfood. 

During the preparation for the breeding season (3 to 4 weeks before the first egg is laid) 
and during the breeding period (from hatching): add daily to the eggfood.Outside the breeding season: 2 days a week in the eggfood.







*Analytical constituents*




 Calcium
19
%



 Sodium
0,12
%



 Phosphorus
0
%



 Tryptophan
10
mg/kg



 E1 - Iron (iron sulphate)
0,18
mg/kg



 *Nutritional additives*





 Vitamin A
325.000
IU/kg



 Vitamin D3
36.000
IU/kg



 Vitamin E
2.000
mg/kg



 Vitamin C
1.250
mg/kg



 Vitamin K3
70
mg/kg



 D-pantothenate calcium
500
mg/kg



 Vitamin B1
170
mg/kg



 Vitamin B2
385
mg/kg



 Vitamin B6
145
mg/kg



 Vitamin B12
1
mg/kg



 Niacin
2.000
mg/kg



 Biotin
7
mg/kg



 Folic acid
35
mg/kg



 Choline chloride
15.000
mg/kg



 L-carnitine
10.000
mg/kg



 L-lysine
15.000
mg/kg



 L-threonine
9.000
mg/kg



 DL-methionine
6.000
mg/kg



 E2 - Iodine (potassium iodide)
50
mg/kg



 E4 - Copper (copper (II) sulphate pentahydrate)
250
mg/kg



 E5 - Manganese (manganese sulphate monohydrate)
2.500
mg/kg



 E6 - Zinc (zinc sulphate monohydrate)
2.300
mg/kg



 E8 - Selenium (sodium selenite)
5
mg/kg








*Composition*


 Calcium carbonate





 Dextrose





 Inulin





 Sodium chloride





 Vitamins





 Amino acids





 Trace elements








*Packings

Πως να το διαχειριστώ ;
Γιώργος*

----------


## jk21

εκτος περιοδου ταισματος νεοσσων και πτεροροιας ,ενα 16 με 17 % αρκει 

παραλληλα μια ενισχυση σε συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα με φυσικες πηγες πρωτεινης (γυρη ,μαγια μπυρας ,σπιρουλινα ) ή καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο σαν αυτο που λες ,σιγουρα συνεισφερει βοηθητικα 

Αυτο ποσο συχνα το δινεις μεχρι τωρα; 

Δινεις και καποιο αλλο πολυβιταμινουχο;

----------


## georgallas

Δημήτρη,
Χρησιμοποιω 1 φορα το μήνα 
*Manitoba LIEVITO 46*

100% μαγιά μπύρας (Saccharomyces cerevisiae)
Αναλυτικά συστατικά: Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη 46,0%, λιπαρές ουσίες 2,7%, Ακατέργαστες ίνες 1,0%, Ακατέργαστη τέφρα 8,0%, υγρασία 6,0% Λόγω της υψηλής συγκέντρωσης των βιταμινών Β και ιχνοστοιχεία, το Lievito 46 είναι ιδιαίτερα κατάλληλο κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής και της ανάπτυξης των νέων.
επίσης χρησιμοποιω 2-3 εβδομαδα το πιο κάτω : 
*Manitoba SILYSAN 60*

Εξευγενισμένο απόσταγμα γαιδουράγκαθου και άλλων συστατικών με αποτοξινωτική λειτουργία για την προστασία του συκωτιού
Συμπληρωματική τροφή για τα πουλιά με καθαρό εκχύλισμα από Milk Thistle Αναλυτικά συστατικά: Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη 32% Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες 2,3%, ακατέργαστες ίνες 3,2%, Ακατέργαστη τέφρα 12%, 6% Υγρασία Σύνθεση: μαγιά μπύρας από Saccharomyces cerevisiae, δημητριακά, σιτάρι, εκχύλισμα από Milk Thistle, βότανα. Το Sylisan 60 είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που περιέχει εκχύλισμα γαϊδουράγκαθο και άλλες ουσίες για την αποτοξινωτική δράση, όπως η μαγιά, βιταμίνες και αμινοξέα.

οταν τα χρησιμοποιω δεν βάζω ασπραδι αυγού. 

Το opti breed den to χρυησιμοποιασα ακόμα . 
έχω και λίγο περισσευμα απο OPTI BREED ΠΕΡΣΙΝΟ (ΛΗΓΕΙ 30/1/2015) 

top-breed
:
http://www.topetfarma.com/en/products/89/topet-farma-top-breed.htm




> *TOPET FARMA® TOP-BREED**Topet Farma® Top-Breed*
> 
> Top-Wide is a high quality nutritional supplement developed by a collaboration of veterinarians, nutritionists, scientists and top breeders.
> 
> The unique combination of amino acids, minerals and extra vitamin E (2,000 mg) is ideal in preparation for and during breeding.
> 
> Top-Breed is the supplement for a successful breeding season!
> 
> Top-Breed includes:
> ...





ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε το φρεσκο ,αυτο το top-breed που επισυναψες 

εχει βλεπω και καρνιτινη και αλλα που χρειαζονται 

αυτο λεει 2 βδομαδες πριν τα ενωσεις ,να το βαζεις απο τοτε και περα στην αυγοτροφη που θα τους δινεις 

αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να ξεκινησεις απο τωρα και μεχρι τελη γεναρη με 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και  μπαινοντας στο φλεβαρη να το πας στις 5 μεχρι την ημερομηνια που λές οτι συνηθως εχεις αυγα 

ετσι θα συμπληρωσεις σχεδον 24 μερες χορηγησης μεχρι τοτε .Μετα να το γυρισεις (αν δεν εχεις αυγα ) σε δυο μονο φορες την εβδομαδα  ,εκτος αν ερθουν τα αυγα .Αν ερθουν αυγα ,να συνεχισεις αυγοτροφη ,αλλα αυτο θα το ξαναδωσεις αναλογα με το αν τα αποτελεσματα της επωασης ειναι καλα ή οχι .Αν ειναι ,θα σου λεγα μετα να δινεις το πολυ μια φορα την εβδομαδα πολυβιταμινη

* ο λογος που θελω να ξεκινησεις νωριτερα ,ειναι γιατι η σπερματογενεση δεν ξεκινα μονο δυο βδομαδες πριν δυο πουλια  να βατευτουν και να εχουν γονιμα αυγα

----------


## georgallas

Δημήτρη,
Συγνώμη σε εχω συγχισει!  το top breed δεν είναι φρέσκο έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 30/1/2015. 
Το opti breed είναι το φρέσκο ! πόσο να βάλω για να αυξησω το ποσοστό της πρωτείνης !!
έχω και το provite e της easyyem.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

> έχω και λίγο περισσευμα απο OPTI BREED ΠΕΡΣΙΝΟ (ΛΗΓΕΙ 30/1/2015)


α δεν συγχιζομαι ευκολα χαχαχα 

απο λαθος ειχες γραψει optibreed

να χρησιμοποιησεις λοιπον το opti-breed που ειναι φρεσκο

και γνωμη μου ειναι οπως σου προτεινα ακριβως και με το αλλο 

Το provit e της easyyem ειναι σκετη βιτ Ε με σεληνιο και ασβεστιο

σε ξενη ιστοσελιδα αναφερεται 

Composition:
Dextrose, Calcium Carbonate
Additives per kg:
50.000mg vitamin E, selenium 50mg.
Application: 3 weeks prior to breeding 1lbs (1 scoop) on eggfood 100g or 200 ml of water, 3-4 times a week.

και σε ελληνικη 

Λόγω  της  υψηλής  περιεκτικότητας  σε  σελήνιο  μπορεί να δοθεί  κατ 'ανώτατο όριο του 1% της  ημερήσιας  σίτισης.
*Χρήση :* 3  εβδομάδες  πριν  το  ζευγάρωμα  1 γραμμάριο (1 κουταλάκι)  στα  100 γραμμάρια  αυγοτροφή  ή  σε  200 ml πόσιμο  νερό,  3-4 φορές  την  εβδομάδα.

Αυτο να το δωσεις οπως περιγραφει (εχεις δοσολογια στα ελληνικα ; γι  .Το optibreed δεν εχει πολυ βιταμινη Ε σε βαθμο να επικαλυπτει το ενα το αλλο και μπορεις να δωσεις και τα δυο

Το optibreed εχει και σεληνιο αλλα ευτυχως οχι πολυ 5 ml ανα κιλο σκευασματος και μπορει να δοθει και το provit που εχει 50 mg ανα κιλο σκευασματος .Αν ηταν αρκετο και στο πρωτο ,θα ειχες θεμα γιατι το πολυ σεληνιο ειναι τοξικο σε συνθετικη μορφη .Αν θες το δινεις στα 2/3 της δοσολογιας του για ασφαλεια

----------


## georgallas

Οκ Δημήτρη
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## an.nicolaou

Αποφάσισα  να αγοράσω  το opti breed. Βλέποντας  τα στοιχεία  που δίνει. Από  ότι  κατάλαβα  δίνουμε  8γρ στα 100γρ αυγοτροφή κατά  την διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας αλλά και κατά τη διαρκεια που έχουμε  νεοσσους. Αυτό  το σκεύασμα  αυξάνει την πρωτεΐνη;  απο  βιταμίνες  από  ότι  βλέπω  είναι  πολύ  καλο.

----------


## jk21

Kανε μια αλλαγη στην αποφαση σου ακομα .... 

αφου δεν το εχεις ακομα παρει  και θες να δοκιμασεις oropharma ,παρε muta-vit

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

με 20000 mg βιτ E εισαι καλλυμενος για αναπαραγωγη ,καθως και με την αρκετη λυσινη και μεθειονινη που συνθετους καρνιτινη ,ενισχυτικο αμινοξυ της γονιμοτητας και 
περισσοτερη Β6 και Β12

τα περισσοτερα αμινοξεα και ειδικα η μεθειονινη το κανουν καταλληλο για πτερορια (ετσι κι αλλιως για αυτη το προοριζει η εταιρια ,ασχετα αν ειναι οκ και για αναπαραγωγη ) 

και με λελογισμενη χρηση μιας φορας την εβδομαδα (ή καθε δευτερη ) εισαι μια χαρα για ολο το χρονο

----------


## an.nicolaou

Φίλε Δημήτρη το έχω είδη παραγγείλει. Παράγγειλα επίσης βιταμίνη ε με σελήνιο. Φέτος είναι η χρονιά των αλλαγών.

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις ηδη παραγγειλει και με δεδομενο οτι πηρες και εξτρα βιτ Ε ,πραξε αν θες  οπως ειχα περιγραψει στο Γιωργο 

το optibreed μπορεις ανετα να το  δινεις καθε βδομαδα μια φορα ,ακομα και σε περιοδους που δεν ειναι αιχμης 

προσεχε υπερδοσολογιες στο σεληνιο !!!

----------


## an.nicolaou

Δημήτρη ποτέ δεν ξεπερνω τις δοσολογίες του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## jk21

απλα και το optibreed και αυτο που θα δωσεις με βιτ Ε ,εχουν σεληνιο .Στην ταυτοχρονη χορηγηση εννοω και στο διαστημα χορηγησης 

στον Γιωργο περιεγραψα πως να προφυλαχτεις απο κατι τετοιο .Ευτυχως το optibreed δεν εχει φουλ σεληνιο

----------


## georgallas

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Δοκίμασα το opti breed δυστηχως δεν εχει αποδοχη στα πουλια μ ! έχω την επιφύλα ξξη όμως οτι τους το έδωσα  με μαγια μπύρας 
*Manitoba LIEVITO 46* 100%μαγιά μπύρας με τεράστιες ευεργετικές ιδιότητες

και έχω μία υποψία οτι είναι γι αυτό! Θα δοκιμάσω μόνο με opti breed !

και θα σας πω! 
Αντρεα εσενα η αποδοχη ; 
Ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Η μαγια θα φταιει .Αν πριν σου τρωγανε την ιδια αυγοτροφη ,χωρις αυτην ,τοτε μαλλον αυτη ειναι .Δεν νομιζω οι βιταμινες 

δοκιμασε πρωτα χωρις μαγια και αν εχει αποδοχη ,βαζε ελαχιστα στην πορεια ωστε να την συνηθισουν σιγα σιγα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Εμένα δεν μου παρουσίασε  κάποιο  πρόβλημα. Φυσικά το έβαλα στην δική μου αυγοτροφή.  Θα το βάλω και στου εμπορίου για να δω αν παρουσίαση κάποια διαφοροποιηση.

----------


## panos70

> Kανε μια αλλαγη στην αποφαση σου ακομα .... 
> 
> αφου δεν το εχεις ακομα παρει  και θες να δοκιμασεις oropharma ,παρε muta-vit
> 
> http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948
> 
> με 20000 mg βιτ E εισαι καλλυμενος για αναπαραγωγη ,καθως και με την αρκετη λυσινη και μεθειονινη που συνθετους καρνιτινη ,ενισχυτικο αμινοξυ της γονιμοτητας και 
> περισσοτερη Β6 και Β12
> 
> ...


  Δημητρη ποια θεωρεις  οτι ειναι καλυτερη για απο τις δυο για την  αναπαραγωγικη περοιοδο η muta vit η  ferti vit ; ποια θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να δινουμε συχνοτερα , τωρα που κανω προετοιμασια και θα ενωσω σε λιγο τα ζευγαρια ;

----------


## jimk1

Πανο στο ζευγαρι που ενωσα δινω σε καθημερινη βαση το ferti vit στην. συνιστομενη δοση

----------


## jk21

H συγκριση της 

ferti-vit
http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18929

με την

muta-vit
http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

στην συσταση που εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε 

δινει δυο ιδια προιοντα ,με τα ιδια συστατικα και μοναδικες διαφορες τις εξης δυο :

η ferti-vit εχει 33mg βιοτινη και η muta-vit εχει 225mg 

η ferti-vit εχει 45000mg βιταμινης Ε και η muta-vit εχει 20000mg  oταν omnivit και optibreed εχουν πολυ λιγοτερο 

(2000mg το optibreed και  7700mg το omnivit που αναφερεται απο την ιδια εταιρια οτι με αυτο εχουμε  better breeding results  )



Μηπως τα 20000 mg της muta-vit ειναι λιγα για βιταμινη Ε οσο αφορα τη γονιμοτητα; ή μηπως αν δωσουμε τα 45000 mg της ferti-vit στην πτερορια ,θα ξαναπυρωσουν τα πουλια ενω θα πεφτουν τα φτερα τους ;  δεν νομιζω  ..... 

Οσο για την βιοτινη που εχει αρκετα περισσοτερη η muta-vit ... ενταξει βοηθα πολυ στο φτερωμα .... στα εμβρυα μεσα στο αυγο; 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/uploads/2013/03/31.pdf στην 857 σελιδα (δεν μπορω να το αντιγραψω ) θα δειτε τι προκαλει στα δαχτυλα και στο σκελετο του η ελλειψη της  ...

Οποιο απο τα δυο εχει ο καθενας ,κανει και για πτεροροια και για γονιμοτητα και για λελογισμενη χρηση ολο το χρονο !

----------


## georgallas

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
> Δοκίμασα το opti breed δυστηχως δεν εχει αποδοχη στα πουλια μ ! έχω την επιφύλα ξξη όμως οτι τους το έδωσα  με μαγια μπύρας 
> *Manitoba LIEVITO 46*
> 
> 100%μαγιά μπύρας με τεράστιες ευεργετικές ιδιότητες
> 
> και έχω μία υποψία οτι είναι γι αυτό! Θα δοκιμάσω μόνο με opti breed !
> 
> και θα σας πω! 
> ...


Δεν έχει αποδοχή το opti breed το δοκίμασα απο μόνο δηλαδή με την αυγοτροφή ασπράδι και perle mordibe και δυσκολά το τρώνε. Ενω móno μεση  perle mordiibe αυγοτροφή και ασπράδι το καταπίνουν ! Μου έκαναν δώρο το faunakur easyyem ελπίζω αυτο να έχει αποδοχή? δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι κάνει τα ίδια πράγματα με το opti breed ? 
Γίωργος

----------


## jk21

αν δωσεις αυτο ,ξεχνα παραλληλη χορηγηση βιτ Ε με σεληνιο γιατι ειναι φουλ σε βιτ Ε και εχει και καποια ποσοτητα σεληνιου 




Description
Breeding Vitamins
Composition: Sweet whey, calcium carbonate
Physiological properties per kg: Vitamin A 2,500,000 IE ∙ Vitamin D3 200,000 IE∙ Vitamin E 50,000 mg ∙ Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 800 mg ∙ Vitamin K3 (Menadione-sodium bisulphite) 260 mg ∙ Vitamin B1(Thiamine hydrochloride) 1,000 mg ∙ Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxide hydrochloride) 600 mg ∙ Nicotinic acid 3500 mg ∙ Iron (Iron carbonate) 5,000 mg   ∙  Pantothenic acid (Calcium-D-pantothenate) 2,000 mg ∙ Vitamin B12 3,000 mcg ∙ Biotin 10,000 mcg ∙ Folic acid 24.5 mg ∙ Choline chloride 15,000 mg ∙  Vitamin C (L-Ascorbic acid)12,000 mg ∙ Copper (Copper-(II)-sulphate, pentahydrate) 480 mg ∙ Manganese (Manganese-(II)-sulphate-monohydrate) 5,000 mg ∙ Zinc (zinc sulphate, heptahydrate) 4,800 mg ∙ Iodine (sodium iodine) 36 mg ∙ Selenium (sodium selenite) 16 mg ∙ Cobalt (cobalt-(II)-sulphate, monohydrate) 36 mg ∙ L-Lysine 25,000 mg ∙ L-Threonine 25,000 mg  ∙ L-Carnitine(Trimethylsmine the Amino-4-Hydroxy-3-butyric acid) 5,000 mg
Reccomended Use: 1g (1x measuring spoon) per 100g egg-feed, or 200ml drinking water, 3-4 times per week.

----------


## georgallas

> Δινω το origa της eassyem που περιέχει milkthistle αλλά και το Hepacur περιέχει milkthistle όπως και το manitoba silysan 60. ευχαριστώ που τα επισημάνεις και επιβεβαιώνω οτι είμαι στην σωστή πορεία .
> 
> Γιώργος


Δημήτρη πλησιάζει ο καιρός της αναπαραγωγής πόσο να αυξήσω το ασπράδι που δίνω στη αυγοστροφή είχαμε ανεβεί στο 17% και θα χρειαστεί να πάμε στο 21!
Με βάση τα όσα βάζω όπως μου είπες πιο πάνω τι κάνω τώρα;

Ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

οσο δεν θα εχουν γεννηθει μικρα ,μια χαρα ειναι το 17 % 

αυτο που πρεπει να δωσεις βαρυτητα πια ,ειναι 

οι τροφες πλουσιες σε ω3 ,οπως η περιλλα ,η κια ,το κανναβουρι ,η καμελινα ,φουλ σε βιτ Ε οπως η καμελινα και το κανναβουρι 

η παροχη χορταρικων και λαχανικων  , πλουσιων σε αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες και βιταμινες Β 


οταν λεω καθε μερα ,εννοω καθε μερα !!!!

----------


## georgallas

> οσο δεν θα εχουν γεννηθει μικρα ,μια χαρα ειναι το 17 % 
> 
> αυτο που πρεπει να δωσεις βαρυτητα πια ,ειναι 
> 
> οι τροφες πλουσιες σε ω3 ,οπως η περιλλα ,η κια ,το κανναβουρι ,η καμελινα ,φουλ σε βιτ Ε οπως η καμελινα και το κανναβουρι 
> 
> η παροχη χορταρικων και λαχανικων  , πλουσιων σε αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες και βιταμινες Β 
> 
> 
> οταν λεω καθε μερα ,εννοω καθε μερα !!!!


Φίλε Δημήτρη,
Σε χαιρετώ
Σε 4 μέρες θα έχω πουλάκια ! αν όλα πάνε καλά !

Πως θα εμπλουτισω το μείγμα για να φτάσει το αναγκαίω ποσοστο ;

Γιώργος !

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο επειδη δεν εχω το χρονο να ψαξω πισω σελιδες αν το αναφερεις ,μου λες ποιο δινεις και αν ξερεις τα ποσοστα σπορων; 

και ποια αυγοτροφη δινεις και αν δινεις και καθε ποτε αυγο ξεχωρα ή εντος αυτης

----------


## georgallas

Δινω την :
GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)
http://garvo.nl/html/voer/foto/5371.jpg
τα πουλιά έιναι 18 
*Δινω την ιο κατω αυγοτροφή :* 
*red* *moist* *widden* *mollen** !*
*EGGFOOD MOIST COLORANTE (10kg)

Complementary food with red factor 
Witte Molen Eggfood Red is developed especially for colour canaries. is With added amino acids to efficiently fulfil the protein demand. This eggfood can be directly provided, but also easily mixes with other sorts of eggfood or with for instance soakseed. This eggfood is also available without hemp seed.

Feeding instructions: 
Eggfood may be given all year round (in moderation), but especially in the breeding season (25% of the total daily food requirement). 

Composition:
Bakery products, sugar, oils & fats, cereals, seeds, minerals, vegetable(by)products, egg products, yeast.
Contains EU-permitted antioxidants and colorants

Analysis:
Crude protein: 12,0%
Crude Fat: 10,9%

Nutritional Additives:
Vit. A (retinyl acetate) 19.998 IE/kg
Vit. D3 (cholecalciferol) 1.999 IE/kg
Vit. E (dl-a-tocopheryl) 300 IE/kg
Vit. C (I-ascorbic acid) 750 mg/kg

Copper CU (II) Sulphate 0,03 mg/kg
Iron (FE) 0,6 mg/kg
Manganese (MN) 0,3 mg/kg
Zinc (ZN) 0,22 mg/kg


Preservability : 12 months* 

*2.* *Εχω αγοραμένο το* *Manitoba* *ALBUME* *D**'**UOVO*

*Ασπράδι αυγού με 78% πρωτείνη και 3,5% λιπαρά* 
*3.*  maske easyem
4.  intenso, easyyem
5. vital, easyem 
 6.breedy easyem 
7.ρασκ της cede 
*8* *PERLE PERLE MORBID *** MORBID BIANCHE is ditto but without dyes*
INGREDIENTS 
corn, ground wheat, ground oats, corn gluten meal, coconut oil, soybean oil, potato protein, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, L-lysine, choline, Natural and Artificial Flavors, chloride, DL methionine, vitamin E. 
supplements, calcium L-ascorbic acid 2 - monophosphate (stabilized vitamin C), biotin, yucca schidigera extract. zinc oxide, manganese oxide, niacinamide, vitamin B12 
supplement, rosemary extract, copper sulfate, calcium Yodado, beta-carotene, magnesium oxide, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, sodium, folic acid, Riboavina, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, natural and artificial colors, menadione, b complex isolfato sodium (source of vitamin K3), vitamin D3, Cobalt sulfate, mixed tocopherols.
Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein min 16%
Crude Fat / Oil least 10%
Crude fiber max 3%
Moisture max 10%
Crude Ash up to 4%
Vitamin A min 17 500 IU / Kg
Vitamin D3 at least 800 IU / Kg
Vitamin E min 200 IU / Kg.
9. Faunakur 100gr Easyyem


Copper min 10mg/Kg
*Grow Vitamins*
*Composition:* Sweet whey, calcium carbonate
Physiological properties per kg: Vitamin A 2,500,000 IU Vitamin D3 200,000 IU ∙ ∙ ∙ Vitamin E 50,000 mg Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 800 mg ∙ Vitamin K3 (menadione-sodium) 260 mg ∙ Vitamin B1 (Thiamine Hydrochloride) 1000 mg Vitamin ∙ B6 (Pyridoxide hydrochloride) 600 mg ∙ nicotinic acid 3500 mg ∙ Iron (iron carbonate) 5000 mg ∙ pantothenic acid (calcium D-pantothenate) 2000 mg ∙ Vitamin B12 3000 mcg ∙ Biotin 10,000 mcg ∙ Folic Acid 24.5 mg ∙ Choline Chloride 15 000 mg ∙ Vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid) 12,000 mg ∙ Copper (copper (II) sulfate pentahydrate) 480 mg ∙ Manganese (manganese (II) sulfate monohydrate) 5000 mg ∙ Zinc (zinc sulfate heptahydrate) 4800 mg ∙ Iodine (sodium iodine) 36 mg ∙ Selenium (sodium) 16 mg ∙ cobalt (cobalt (II) sulphate monohydrate) 36 mg ∙ L-Lysine 25.000 mg ∙ L-Threonine 25 000 mg ∙ L-Carnitine (Trimethyl Mine Amino-4 -hydroxy-3-butyric acid) 5,000 mg
*Use:* 1g (1x scoop) per 100g egg feed, or 200 ml of water, 3-4 times a week.





Κατασκευή : Βάζω 35 γραμμάρια πέρλες στα 100 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφής
Πόσο ασπράδι να βάλω 
ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος

----------


## georgallas

> Δινω την :
> GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)
> http://garvo.nl/html/voer/foto/5371.jpg
> τα πουλιά έιναι 18 
> *Δινω την ιο κατω αυγοτροφή :* 
> *red* *moist* *widden* *mollen** !*
> *EGGFOOD MOIST COLORANTE (10kg)
> 
> Complementary food with red factor 
> ...


επ’ισης το ρασκ είναι πάντα μέρος της αυγοτροφής χρησιμοποιώ 50 γραμμάρια στεγνά. 
ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

για την αυγοτροφη ,περλες κλπ εχουμε ξαναμιλησει αναλυτικα εδω μεσα σε προηγουμενα ποστ .Αν εκτος απο αυτα βαζεις και ρασκα ,ριχνεις και αλλο λιγο την πρωτεινη και θελει επιπλεον αυγο μετα .Αλλα αφου δινεις περλες ,το ρασκ τι χρειαζεται; το ιδιο πραγμα που κανεις με το ρασκ,να το κανεις μεσα απο τις περλες .Ενισχυμενο ζυμαρικο με καποια προσθετα ειναι και οι περλες και φουσκωνουν και κεινες 

Απο μιγμα σπορων ,επειδη για αναπαραγωγη ειναι ελαφρυ  με 78 % αμυλουχους και απο αυτα ενα 7 % να ειναι βορι που ειναι υποδιαιστερο σε αμινοξεα απο βρωμη και κεχρι  και με τον καλυτερο σε αμινοξεα σπορο να ειναι μονο 4 % (κανναβουρι ) και με ελαχιστα ω3 αφου το νιζερ δεν εχει καθολου 

θελεις σιγουρα ενα 10 % προσθηκη περιλλα και κανναβουρι συνολο  για να βελτιωσεις καπως την κατασταση (εντελως με 12 % νιζερ δεν γινεται ) με την ιδανικοτερη προσθηκη να ειναι 7% περιλλα 3 % κανναβουρι 

για ποσο διαστημα εχεις αποθεμα απο αυτο το μιγμα;

----------


## georgallas

_Δημήτρη, 
Ευχαριστώ !
μόλις μου τελειώνει! αλλά έχω αγορασμένω ένα σάκκο 20 κιλά λίγο διαφοροποιημένος:
GARVO αναπαραγωγής Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :καναρινόσπορος (64%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρι (8%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (7%), βορί κόκκινο  (1%), καναβούρι (6%), περίλα άσπρη 1% κέχρι άσπρο 1%.
Τι κάνω; λήγει 15/9/2015 τι να προσθέσω αφου δεν μπορώ να τον επιστρέψω.

Γιώργος


_

----------


## jk21

οτι σου ειπα και πριν ,πανω κατω 

ρωτα εκει που πηρες το σακκι ,αν δεν το εχεις ανοιξει ,αν εχει καποιο μιγμα που στελνει ειδικα για κυπρο η garvo ( κατι πηρε το αυτι μου .... ) με εξτρα φουλ  περιλλα 

αν ναι κοιταξε να το αλλαξεις με κεινο και παρε απλα λιγο κανναβουρι να ενισχυσεις εκεινο λογω αναπαραγωγης  (οταν θα εχεις νεοσσους για μεγαλωμα,γιατι για προετοιμασια εκεινο αρκει ,εκτος αν ενισχυσεις με αρκετο ασπραδι την αυγοτροφη  )

----------


## georgallas

> οτι σου ειπα και πριν ,πανω κατω 
> 
> ρωτα εκει που πηρες το σακκι ,αν δεν το εχεις ανοιξει ,αν εχει καποιο μιγμα που στελνει ειδικα για κυπρο η garvo ( κατι πηρε το αυτι μου .... ) με εξτρα φουλ  περιλλα 
> 
> αν ναι κοιταξε να το αλλαξεις με κεινο και παρε απλα λιγο κανναβουρι να ενισχυσεις εκεινο λογω αναπαραγωγης  (οταν θα εχεις νεοσσους για μεγαλωμα,γιατι για προετοιμασια εκεινο αρκει ,εκτος αν ενισχυσεις με αρκετο ασπραδι την αυγοτροφη  )


Δημήτρη,
Δυστηχώς δεν μπορω να την αλλάξω . 
Άρα πρέπει να πάω με ότι έχω ! ασπράδι έχω αγορασμένω 2 κουτιά των 600 γραμμαρίων !
Ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Προσθεσε λοιπον κανναβουρι εστω ,αν οχι περιλλα

----------


## georgallas

> Προσθεσε λοιπον κανναβουρι εστω ,αν οχι περιλλα



Δημήτρη, 
πόσο κανναβούρι να βάλω στα 20 κιλά και πόσο περίλλα;

Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Κοιτα Γιωργο , το νιζερ ειναι τοσο πολυ ωστε  να μην ανατρεπεται ευκολα η ισορροπια σε βαρος του ,ουτε περιλλα και κανναβουρι μπορεις να βαλεις αρκετη χωρις να αυξανονται πολυ οι λιπαροι ,αν δεν βαλεις κεχρι 

ετσι αν δεν βαλεις 

κεχρι ,μπορει απλα να προσθεσεις ενα 5 % περιλλα  (1 κιλο ) 


αν βαλεις 

κεχρι  βαλε    3 κιλα κεχρι (15 % )  ,  7.5 % περιλλα (1μισυ κιλο ) και  2.5 % κανναβουρι ( μισο κιλο ) 

αν παλι θελεις απλα κατι πιο οικονομικο 

βαλε απλα ενα 5 % κανναβουρι ,χωρις τιποτα αλλο (μισο κιλο )


ή  απλα λες ασε μας ρε jk με τι θεωριες σου  ::  

 και τα αφηνεις οπως κανουν και οι περισσοτεροι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις  που αποδεχονται οτι η περιλλα ειναι ενας πολυ καλος σπορος ,για αυτο πρεπει να την βαζουμε να ειναι ... 2 % και το κανναβουρακι καλο ειναι αλλα δεν κανει πανω απο .....   4 %  .Τωρα μην τους ρωτησεις γιατι ...

----------


## georgallas

> Κοιτα Γιωργο , το νιζερ ειναι τοσο πολυ ωστε  να μην ανατρεπεται ευκολα η ισορροπια σε βαρος του ,ουτε περιλλα και κανναβουρι μπορεις να βαλεις αρκετη χωρις να αυξανονται πολυ οι λιπαροι ,αν δεν βαλεις κεχρι 
> 
> ετσι αν δεν βαλεις 
> 
> κεχρι ,μπορει απλα να προσθεσεις ενα 5 % περιλλα  (1 κιλο ) 
> 
> 
> αν βαλεις 
> 
> ...


Δημητρη,
το έκανα ! περιλα κεχρι και καναβουρι !
τι να κανω με αυγοτροφη αλλαζω κάτι;

----------


## georgallas

> Δημητρη,
> το έκανα ! περιλα κεχρι και καναβουρι !
> τι να κανω με αυγοτροφη αλλαζω κάτι;


Δηλαδή, 
Έβαλα τα πιο κάτω
κεχρι  βαλε    3 κιλα κεχρι (15 % )  ,  7.5 % περιλλα (μισό κιλο ) και  2.5 % κανναβουρι ( μισο κιλο ) 

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο για την αυγοτροφη τα εχουμε πει αναλυτικα σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα στο παρον θεμα .Δεν χρειαζεται να επαναλαμβανομαστε .Θελει προσθηκη σε σκονη ασπραδι .Δες ξανα το θεμα απο την αρχη και οτι απορια ,μου την ρωτας συγκεκριμενα

----------


## georgallas

> Γιωργο για την αυγοτροφη τα εχουμε πει αναλυτικα σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα στο παρον θεμα .Δεν χρειαζεται να επαναλαμβανομαστε .Θελει προσθηκη σε σκονη ασπραδι .Δες ξανα το θεμα απο την αρχη και οτι απορια ,μου την ρωτας συγκεκριμενα


Οκ νόμιζα οτι εκείνο αλλάζει επειδή ενίσχυσαμε το μείγμα τον σπόρων !

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα σπορων το αλλαξες κυριως για να αλλαξει η εντελως λαθος ισορροπια στα ω6 προς ω3 και βελτιωση της ποιοτητα των αμινοξεων και υπηρξε μικρη ενισχυση της πρωτεινης .Στην αναπαραγωγη θελουμε μεγαλη αυξηση της πρωτεινης και η αυγοτροφη που εχεις αντι να την ανεβασει ,την εριχνε (εχει 12 % μονο που αντε να ανεβαινε λιγο με το 16 % των περλων και να ξανακατεβαινε με το 12 % που να εχει το ρασκ .... αν δεν  μπει επαρκεστατη σκονη ασπραδιου ....το ποσο ,τα εχουμε υπολογισει )

----------


## georgallas

> το μιγμα σπορων το αλλαξες κυριως για να αλλαξει η εντελως λαθος ισορροπια στα ω6 προς ω3 και βελτιωση της ποιοτητα των αμινοξεων και υπηρξε μικρη ενισχυση της πρωτεινης .Στην αναπαραγωγη θελουμε μεγαλη αυξηση της πρωτεινης και η αυγοτροφη που εχεις αντι να την ανεβασει ,την εριχνε (εχει 12 % μονο που αντε να ανεβαινε λιγο με το 16 % των περλων και να ξανακατεβαινε με το 12 % που να εχει το ρασκ .... αν δεν  μπει επαρκεστατη σκονη ασπραδιου ....το ποσο ,τα εχουμε υπολογισει )


Δημήτρη,

Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιησα το ρασκ ήταν οτι με το ασπράδι και τις πέρλες η αυγοτροφή ξερενόταν δεν είχε πολλ'η υγραδία.
έδινα 14 γραμμαρια ασπραδι σε 100 γραμμαρια κόκκινης τροφής και 32 γραμμαρια πέρλες. το έκανα σήμερα και θυμήθηκα το γιατί προσθερα το ρασκ.
πως προχωρώ;

Ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι οι περλες εχουν περισσοτερη υγρασια απο την αυγοτροφη και περισσοτερη πρωτεινη (16 % αν θυμαμαι καλα ) βαζεις περισσοτερες περλες αντι ρασκ 

ολα αυτα με δεδομενο οτι δεν μπαινει φρεσκο αυγο στο μιγμα σου .Αν εμπαινε ,θα επαιρνε απο εκει υγρασια

----------


## georgallas

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα,
Ξεμενvω απο breedy oil

Breedy reproduction oil
Composition: Safflower oil: contians about 10% saturated fatty acids, 12% mono-unsaturdated fatty acids and 78% polyunsaturated fatty acids, vitamins A, E and K. wheat germ oil: contains about 19% saturated fatty acids, 20% mono-unsaturated fatty acids. 64% polyunsaturated fatty acids, vitamin E, A and D, hemp oil, contain about 10% saturated fatty acids, 90% mono-unsaturated fatty acids (linoleic acid, alpha-linolenic acid, gamma-linolenic acid), vitamin E..
Breedy Grow Oil:  Includes a high quality oil with natural vitamin E and a high content of unsaturated fatty acids. Breedy, stimulates cell renewal, increases physical fitness, is anti-offensive and prevents metabolic diseases.
Recommended use:
5 ml per 500g egg feeding 2-3 times per week.



. Μπορω να το αντικαταστισω με vital 

Composition: W alnoten oil: contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6), alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3) and gamma-linolenic acid (omega 6) Sesame Oil:. Contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6 ) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega3) Fish oil:. contains alpha-linolenic acid (omega-3) Rice germ oil:. contains linoleic acid (omega-6) and natural gamma-oryzanol Black cumin oil:. contain unsaturated fatty acids (omega 9), linoleic acid (omega 6) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3) Linseed oil:. Contains unsaturated fatty acids (omega-9), linoleic acid (omega 6) and alpha-linolenic acid (omega 3)
Omega oil blend is an authentic natural health product. Vital contains high quality, cold-pressed walnut oil, sesame oil, fish oil, rice germ oil, black cumin and flaxseed oil. It increases vitality and strengthens the immune system.
Recommended Use: 5 ml per 500 g of egg feeding, 2-3 times per week


και : 
Provit-E
Provit-E contributes to the culture bird to make condition, and the improvement of the fertility. Positive muscle function and anti-inflammatory properties are also known.
When fat burning vitamin E and selenium work closely together.
Composition:

Dextrose, Calcium Carbonate

το μειγμα ολοκληρώνεται με witten mollen,   της perles και faunakur και το ασπραδι αυγού δινω και το 
*MANITOBA SILYSAN 60 400 gr* 
ευχαριστώ Γιώργος 

ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

το καινουργιο μαλλον ειναι πιο πληρης σε ω3 σε σχεση με το αλλο που ειχε περισσοτερα ω6 ,αλλα δεν εχει βιτ Ε 

εχει ομως θεωρητικα  επαρκη ποσοτητα  το faunacur

----------


## georgallas

> το καινουργιο μαλλον ειναι πιο πληρης σε ω3 σε σχεση με το αλλο που ειχε περισσοτερα ω6 ,αλλα δεν εχει βιτ Ε 
> 
> εχει ομως θεωρητικα  επαρκη ποσοτητα  το faunacur


Δημήτρη 
 το 
*Faunakur (οχι faunacur) 100gr Easyyem*έχει τα πιο κάτω ¨
Grow Vitamins
Composition: Sweet whey, calcium carbonate
Physiological properties per kg: Vitamin A 2,500,000 IU Vitamin D3 200,000 IU ∙ ∙ ∙ Vitamin E 50,000 mg Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 800 mg ∙ Vitamin K3 (menadione-sodium) 260 mg ∙ Vitamin B1 (Thiamine Hydrochloride) 1000 mg Vitamin ∙ B6 (Pyridoxide hydrochloride) 600 mg ∙ nicotinic acid 3500 mg ∙ Iron (iron carbonate) 5000 mg ∙ pantothenic acid (calcium D-pantothenate) 2000 mg ∙ Vitamin B12 3000 mcg ∙ Biotin 10,000 mcg ∙ Folic Acid 24.5 mg ∙ Choline Chloride 15 000 mg ∙ Vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid) 12,000 mg ∙ Copper (copper (II) sulfate pentahydrate) 480 mg ∙ Manganese (manganese (II) sulfate monohydrate) 5000 mg ∙ Zinc (zinc sulfate heptahydrate) 4800 mg ∙ Iodine (sodium iodine) 36 mg ∙ Selenium (sodium) 16 mg ∙ cobalt (cobalt (II) sulphate monohydrate) 36 mg ∙ L-Lysine 25.000 mg ∙ L-Threonine 25 000 mg ∙ L-Carnitine (Trimethyl Mine Amino-4 -hydroxy-3-butyric acid) 5,000 mg
Use: 1g (1x scoop) per 100g egg feed, or 200 ml of water, 3-4 times a week.

----------


## jk21

Στο ποστ 64 εχω δωσει τη συσταση του.Το γνωριζω  .Προφανως για αυτο λεω ... στο c θα κολλησουμε;  :Happy: 

ολα αυτα τα ελαια ομως ,να ξερεις οτι πρεπει οταν τοποθετουνται στην αυγοτροφφη , ειτε να την τοποθετεις σε σκοτεινο δοχειο ,οσο το δυνατον χωρις αερα και στο ψυγειο ,ειτε να δινεις την αυγοτροφη εντος της ημερας ,ωστε να εχουν την αξια τους .Τα ω3 κα ω6 οξειδωνονται πολυ ευκολα και εχουν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα !

στο μελλον , θα σου προτεινα απο βιολογικα καθαρο σιτελαιο που και ω6 εχει αλλα και φουλ βιταμινη Ε (η ιδανικοτερη φυσικη πηγη ) που βοηθα στη μη οξειδωση τους

----------


## georgallas

Δημήτρη 
αυτό κάνω το βάζω στην αυγοτροφή και στην συνέχεια σε δοχειο όμως διαφανές και ψυγείο, γιατί χρειάζεται σκοτεινό δοχείο;
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

γιατι θερμανση ,φως και αερας ,καταστρεφουν τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ...  

ενα τετοιο μπουκαλι ,ειναι το καταλληλο για την αποθηκευση τους

----------


## georgallas

> Στο ποστ 64 εχω δωσει τη συσταση του.Το γνωριζω  .Προφανως για αυτο λεω ... στο c θα κολλησουμε; 
> 
> ολα αυτα τα ελαια ομως ,να ξερεις οτι πρεπει οταν τοποθετουνται στην αυγοτροφφη , ειτε να την τοποθετεις σε σκοτεινο δοχειο ,οσο το δυνατον χωρις αερα και στο ψυγειο ,ειτε να δινεις την αυγοτροφη εντος της ημερας ,ωστε να εχουν την αξια τους .Τα ω3 κα ω6 οξειδωνονται πολυ ευκολα και εχουν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα !
> 
> στο μελλον , θα σου προτεινα απο βιολογικα καθαρο σιτελαιο που και ω6 εχει αλλα και φουλ βιταμινη Ε (η ιδανικοτερη φυσικη πηγη ) που βοηθα στη μη οξειδωση τους


που το βρισκω αυτο ; το βιολογικο σιτελαιο ποια εμπορικη ονομασια το εχει;
ευχαριστώ
Γιωργος

----------


## jk21

σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων κυριως .υπαρχουν μερικες μαρκες που κυκλοφορουν στην ελλαδα ,με πιο συχνα συναντουμενα αυτα τα 2 .Στα αγγλικα ειναι το λεγομενο wheat germ oil

----------


## georgallas

> σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων κυριως .υπαρχουν μερικες μαρκες που κυκλοφορουν στην ελλαδα ,με πιο συχνα συναντουμενα αυτα τα 2 .Στα αγγλικα ειναι το λεγομενο wheat germ oil


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, 
Η δοσολογία ποια είναι;

----------


## jk21

πρακτικα ,οσο θελει η αυγοτροφη για να παρει την πατε υφη που θελουν να πουλια (αλλα λιγοτερο και αλλα περισσοτερο ) 

θεωρητικα ,τοσο ωστε να συνολικα λιπαρα της καθημερινης διατροφης τους να μην ανεβαινουν πολυ ψηλα και τελικα να μην παχαινουν τα πουλια .Αυτο το βλεπεις στην πορεια 

Σιγουρα οχι λιγοτερο απο οσο προσθετες απο τα αλλα λαδια που χρησιμοποιουσες  

Να το προσθετεις στην ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης που βαζεις καθε μερα ,εκεινη την ημερα ,για να μην οξειδωνονται τα λιπαρα του οξεα και η βιτ Ε που εχει στο φουλ

----------

